# Help!  Need some good pics for Roadmaster Skyrider with an unusual tank?



## Nickinator (Jul 21, 2011)

I have only seen 2 examples of my style Skyrider, and they were in rough shape too, couldn't see the designs clearly enough to give to my painter, and not even sure what year it is- late 50's? Resto in progress, tank and chain guard are painted and ready for lettering, and could really use some good pics of the designs/logos used on this tank and chain guard. Anybody? Thanks!


----------

